
Scientists just broke a fusion world record – it lifts the bar for clean energy - altstar
http://www.sciencealert.com/new-fusion-world-record-lifts-the-bar-for-clean-energy-potential?perpetual=yes&limitstart=1
======
elihu
Measurable progress is great, but it would have been helpful to have some
indication of what pressures are needed to produce a useful fusion reactor.
Three atmospheres? Three hundred? Are we approaching a break-even point, or is
it still incredibly far away?

